# Chevy guys what brand saw do you run??



## nikocker

Thought it would be fun to see brand preferences between cars/trucks and saws!
So - Chevy guys and Ford guys and Dodge guys let's hear your preferences!

I like Huskys mainly and I drive Ford.

Al opcorn: opcorn: 

Wish I knew how to set up a poll . . Can any one help?


----------



## ropensaddle

nikocker said:


> Thought it would be fun to see brand preferences between cars/trucks and saws!
> So - Chevy guys and Ford guys and Dodge guys let's hear your preferences!
> 
> I like Huskys mainly and I drive Ford.
> 
> Al opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> Wish I knew how to set up a poll . . Can any one help?



I am ford read my sig!


----------



## TDunk

Well i'll be the odd ball here. I like chevy's and Huskys.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

I drive a Ford Fairmont Wagon with the roof hacked off (so it's basically the same as a Ranger) and I buy my saws at Harbor Freight, they don't really have a name on 'em. 

Is that bad?


----------



## hanniedog

Larry, how many cord can you get in that rig?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

hanniedog said:


> Larry, how many cord can you get in that rig?



Just in the part that had the seats or including the full length overhead rack? LOLOL...


.


----------



## clearance

TDunk said:


> Well i'll be the odd ball here. I like chevy's and Huskys.



Same here, mostly Husky. But old Chevys, they have been making junk for the last 20 years. The old Chevys are the best.


----------



## TDunk

clearance said:


> Same here, mostly Husky. But old Chevys, they have been making junk for the last 20 years. The old Chevys are the best.



From '86 and older there great. The '88-'98 were ok. From '99 on i think there junk.


----------



## ropensaddle

TDunk said:


> From '86 and older there great. The '88-'98 were ok. From '99 on i think there junk.



Ahhh but then you have never experienced my 65 f250 4+4+4speed granny the one that meant ford tough


----------



## bookerdog

Huskys and chevy's of coarse. Is there anything else.


----------



## romeo

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhh but then you have never experienced my 65 f250 4+4+4speed granny the one that meant ford tough



Nice truck Rope!

Between My dad, brothers, and me I think we have had near 20 or more 61-66 Fords. Here is one my brother and me have been building for our dad. Its a 63 Unibody but will be disguised as a 66. We also have every chrome option Ford ever had for these trucks.


----------



## romeo

Here is some floor surgery and the T bird valve covers that its wearing now.


----------



## ropensaddle

romeo said:


> Here is some floor surgery and the T bird valve covers that its wearing now.



Looking like a good one does it have 4+4 or 390?
I have always liked the old fords and they truly 
were tough. I am thinking of revamping the one
in the pic original paint but needs some work I
just enjoy running the forty in it now.


----------



## romeo

Not this one, it has a 292, 3 spd a 2wd. This truck is just going to be a cruiser so my dad can go to the drive in and look cool. The Unibodys looked cool but you could never really use them as a truck. It only took 5 years for the little old lady to sell me this one. I know where about 3 more of these are sitting across the state, of course one side of the bed is smashed on all of them. I have plans to build another one later on a 93 F350 4wd 4dr chassis. I have about 3 cabs lying around that I want to stretch into a 4 door.

I like these trucks, my first was a Blue 66 352 4spd. The 4x4 I had was a 61, that was a tough truck. Great memories.


----------



## FLCM

I'm not brand specific as long as it has a solid front axle and a manually shifted transfer case. My daily drivers are a 97 F-350 and a 01 Ram 2500. Stihl does all the cutting. Nice work on the old iron.


----------



## DarylB

Chevrolet, Stihl.


----------



## 2000ssm6

*Chevy here*

Stihl


----------



## mckeetree

General Motors and Stihl.


----------



## stihlatit

Here are my three Stihls in the back of my Ford Supercab........The two electrics are my loaners and they do ask to borrow my Stihls. I offer them my training saws.


----------



## ropensaddle

romeo said:


> Not this one, it has a 292, 3 spd a 2wd. This truck is just going to be a cruiser so my dad can go to the drive in and look cool. The Unibodys looked cool but you could never really use them as a truck. It only took 5 years for the little old lady to sell me this one. I know where about 3 more of these are sitting across the state, of course one side of the bed is smashed on all of them. I have plans to build another one later on a 93 F350 4wd 4dr chassis. I have about 3 cabs lying around that I want to stretch into a 4 door.
> 
> I like these trucks, my first was a Blue 66 352 4spd. The 4x4 I had was a 61, that was a tough truck. Great memories.



292 that was a y block or FE they don't make engines like those
no more my 390 has big torque especially with twin sixties and granny low!
I have a superduty and even though the diesel would out pull it on
solid ground it is a plow off road. What really is cool on this fourwheel drive
is even though it is standard it will idle up hill strait up hill never have to 
touch the gas kind nice in the tight places. Anyway my first truck was
a 62 unibody with a 240 six step side 2wd also had 67 short wide
300 inline all good trucks.


----------



## Nuzzy

The only real truck: Dodge CTD
The only real saw: Stihl


----------



## TDunk

Romeo, that's a sweet looking ford. I was thinking though, my chip truck is a GM, but my personal truck is an '08 Titan, does that meen i should be using a Solo, or Echo ???


----------



## romeo

ropensaddle said:


> 292 that was a y block or FE they don't make engines like those
> no more my 390 has big torque especially with twin sixties and granny low!
> I have a superduty and even though the diesel would out pull it on
> solid ground it is a plow off road. What really is cool on this fourwheel drive
> is even though it is standard it will idle up hill strait up hill never have to
> touch the gas kind nice in the tight places. Anyway my first truck was
> a 62 unibody with a 240 six step side 2wd also had 67 short wide
> 300 inline all good trucks.



I had a 300, that was a power house, little brother had a 240 and it was a dog but it always ran. I have a 390 from a 67 galaxie 500 XL sitting on a shelf waiting for the right truck to come along.


----------



## 04ultra

GMC and all brands of saws..........



.


----------



## Blazin

GMC 3500 and a Couple of Husky's:rockn:


----------



## Davey Dog

92 f350 4x4 crew cab and a crap load of stihls........

Newest member is an ms 440 full wrap.


----------



## bcorradi

Ford and Stihl. I'm real strict on the Ford thing, but I don't mind other chainsaws. I own a couple of huskies and have owned dolmars in the past and even one johnny red.


----------



## Freakingstang

Chevy and ford guy here (chevy truck and RV) 3 mustangs


A few huskys, a few stihls and a pair of dolmars round out my collection


----------



## spacemule

ropensaddle said:


> What really is cool on this fourwheel drive
> is even though it is standard it will idle up hill strait up hill never have to
> touch the gas kind nice in the tight places.



I had an '88 f350 4x4 with a 460 that would do that. For a test one time, I put it in overdrive while sitting still and slowly let the clutch out. That beast wouldn't die. I never hit the gas and was doing 35 in just a few seconds. I like my Chevy I'm driving now, but it sure as heck doesn't have that kind of power at idle.


----------



## ShoerFast

Stihl Country

Grumman , (best truck Chevy ever put a running gear in) with a Stihl MS-361 on the step , and an MS-660 getting it's DG's done in the vice. 











Dose life get better?


----------



## Freakingstang

clearance said:


> Same here, mostly Husky. But old Chevys, they have been making junk for the last 20 years. The old Chevys are the best.



I respectfully disagree. I love the older chevy's. I've had a 76 heavy half, 78 3/4 ton, 85 3/4 ton. Loved em and beat em pretty good, but they weren't a 1/3 the truck my 05 2500 HD is. the milage is better with the 6.0L and the truck has been beat on. That 05 has 176K on it and it still running like new. Only repairs done to it have been front and rear brakes, and a windshield from a rock... Can't say that about any of the older chevy's I've had.


----------



## asb151

Husky's and a 03 Silverado 1500. Almost 85K on the truck with no problems. Everthing is original. Even the tires. Just finally got around to changing the transfer case and front/rear differential oil.


----------



## spacemule

asb151 said:


> Husky's and a 03 Silverado 1500. Almost 85K on the truck with no problems. Everthing is original. Even the tires. Just finally got around to changing the transfer case and front/rear differential oil.



I didn't know anyone bothered with changing diff oil.


----------



## asb151

When I checked the differential fluid level it was low. There were no apparent leaks but it was down about a quart. It only holds about 2.5 qts. On one of the Chevy truck sites they said low fluid level from the factory was common. Probably someones idea of a cost savings. Since its relatively cheap and easy to change it out I just went ahead and did it.

The transfer case shoud be done about every 50K. Thats also very easy. The local dealer wanted $139 to change the oil. I did it myself for $12 and it only took 20 minutes.


----------



## romeo

spacemule said:


> I didn't know anyone bothered with changing diff oil.



I change my transfer case fluid every year. I find myself putting thousands of miles on in 4wd. It might be excessive, but I'm pretty sure that my old Ford has at least 5k on the 4wd now and I have never had the Transfer case out. I change the diff. juice and the transmission fluid every 2 years. I'm pretty sure that I will have this truck for a long time


----------



## ropensaddle

depends on which truck my 72 Bronco sees a lot of off road
going through deep creeks and over rough ground it gets changed
often and checked more often than the rest.
My superduty seldom even sees fwd so gets serviced according to book
any differential or case that sets will get condensation so a change will
prolong life, when water goes above my snorkel on my bronc immediate
change as I am not fond of ring pinion and bearing change they are
expensive. I also prefer to put in the lucus stabilizer to honey it up!


----------



## grandpatractor

asb151 said:


> When I checked the differential fluid level it was low. There were no apparent leaks but it was down about a quart. It only holds about 2.5 qts. On one of the Chevy truck sites they said low fluid level from the factory was common. Probably someones idea of a cost savings. Since its relatively cheap and easy to change it out I just went ahead and did it.
> 
> The transfer case shoud be done about every 50K. Thats also very easy. The local dealer wanted $139 to change the oil. I did it myself for $12 and it only took 20 minutes.



I drive a 05 gmc 1500HD. Dad's got the 05 2500hd with the duramax. Saws are J-red and Dolmar.
The diff oil according to the manual is 3/4 inch below the plug on these. Seen this on a few others now too.


----------



## asb151

grandpatractor said:


> I drive a 05 gmc 1500HD. Dad's got the 05 2500hd with the duramax. Saws are J-red and Dolmar.
> The diff oil according to the manual is 3/4 inch below the plug on these. Seen this on a few others now too.




Yes, my manual calls out the same. My problem was that it took a quart to get it to 3/4 inch below the fill plug. Maybe mine was just a fluke. 

Aaron


----------



## spacemule

romeo said:


> I change my transfer case fluid every year. I find myself putting thousands of miles on in 4wd. It might be excessive, but I'm pretty sure that my old Ford has at least 5k on the 4wd now and I have never had the Transfer case out. I change the diff. juice and the transmission fluid every 2 years. I'm pretty sure that I will have this truck for a long time



I've never checked or changed diff fluid or transfer case. Put lots of miles on all the vehicles I've owned. The only 4WD problems I ever had was front locking hubs going out and front u joints.


----------



## Nuzzy

spacemule said:


> I've never checked or changed diff fluid or transfer case. Put lots of miles on all the vehicles I've owned. The only 4WD problems I ever had was front locking hubs going out and front u joints.




:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 


Well, if it works for ya... I admit it isn't needed anywhere near as often as other maintenance, but I would still consider it neccessary every 50-80K


----------



## ropensaddle

spacemule said:


> I've never checked or changed diff fluid or transfer case. Put lots of miles on all the vehicles I've owned. The only 4WD problems I ever had was front locking hubs going out and front u joints.



Space ever hear about viscosity break down?


----------



## clearance

romeo said:


> I change my transfer case fluid every year. I find myself putting thousands of miles on in 4wd. It might be excessive, but I'm pretty sure that my old Ford has at least 5k on the 4wd now and I have never had the Transfer case out. I change the diff. juice and the transmission fluid every 2 years. I'm pretty sure that I will have this truck for a long time



Smart, same here, doesn't hurt at all. Oil gets water in it from 4 wheeling, the tranfer case is used at all times. Oil is cheap, I love my old GM, the tranny, the transfer case, the front end, the rear end, all the same 80-w 90 gear oil.


----------



## bcorradi

clearance said:


> Smart, same here, doesn't hurt at all. Oil gets water in it from 4 wheeling, the tranfer case is used at all times. Oil is cheap, I love my old GM, the tranny, the transfer case, the front end, the rear end, all the same 80-w 90 gear oil.


Any of you guys run synthetic 80/90? I hadn't ever before till I used it in my plow truck this fall. However, I'm not sure if its extremely advantageous, unless you live in a colder climate.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

ropensaddle said:


> I am ford read my sig!





ropensaddle said:


> Ahhh but then you have never experienced my 65 f250 4+4+4speed granny the one that meant ford tough





ropensaddle said:


> Looking like a good one does it have 4+4 or 390?
> I have always liked the old fords and they truly
> were tough. I am thinking of revamping the one
> in the pic original paint but needs some work I
> just enjoy running the forty in it now.





ropensaddle said:


> 292 that was a y block or FE they don't make engines like those
> no more my 390 has big torque especially with twin sixties and granny low!
> I have a superduty and even though the diesel would out pull it on
> solid ground it is a plow off road. What really is cool on this fourwheel drive
> is even though it is standard it will idle up hill strait up hill never have to
> touch the gas kind nice in the tight places. Anyway my first truck was
> a 62 unibody with a 240 six step side 2wd also had 67 short wide
> 300 inline all good trucks.






Just wondering rope......























Is English your first language?


----------



## ropensaddle

RaisedByWolves said:


> Just wondering rope......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is English your first language?


Yes; unless I was abducted by aliens and did not know 
Actually I had straight A's in English twenty six years ago and no practice since, so take it easy on the old man!


----------



## clearance

Freakingstang said:


> I respectfully disagree. I love the older chevy's. I've had a 76 heavy half, 78 3/4 ton, 85 3/4 ton. Loved em and beat em pretty good, but they weren't a 1/3 the truck my 05 2500 HD is. the milage is better with the 6.0L and the truck has been beat on. That 05 has 176K on it and it still running like new. Only repairs done to it have been front and rear brakes, and a windshield from a rock... Can't say that about any of the older chevy's I've had.



But did you have the old ones from brand new, like off the lot? And, how do you think your 05 will be doing a few years from now? I have a '80 3/4 ton 4x4, I love them, ain't pretty, but it gets the job done, and when I open the hood, its pretty easy to see whats what. Those new trucks you couldn't even hide a cat under the hood, and good luck if you have to fix them. You say beat on, not in the bush on old logging roads, you would have left the guts all over the place, man are those things low, hate to say it, at least the newer Fords are a lot higher up.


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> But did you have the old ones from brand new, like off the lot? And, how do you think your 05 will be doing a few years from now? I have a '80 3/4 ton 4x4, I love them, ain't pretty, but it gets the job done, and when I open the hood, its pretty easy to see whats what. Those new trucks you couldn't even hide a cat under the hood, and good luck if you have to fix them. You say beat on, not in the bush on old logging roads, you would have left the guts all over the place, man are those things low, hate to say it, at least the newer Fords are a lot higher up.


So were the old ones, ford kicks in the oldies.


----------



## spacemule

ropensaddle said:


> Space ever hear about viscosity break down?



Yup. And I change my motor oil every 5,000 miles. 

The way I figure diff. fluid is that it is not under the heat and pressure cycles that motor oil is. I run vehicles until they're not worth fixing--usually 3 to 4 hundred thousand. Sure, changing diff. fluid and other minor things might make the diff last longer, but the point is moot if the rest of your truck is worn out. 

I do maintenance that I can tell makes a difference--air filters, plugs, motor oil, fuel filters, tran filters, etc. Other things that are maintenancing just to be maintenancing make no economic sense to me. And like I say--I've never had a diff. failure.


----------



## asb151

bcorradi said:


> Any of you guys run synthetic 80/90? I hadn't ever before till I used it in my plow truck this fall. However, I'm not sure if its extremely advantageous, unless you live in a colder climate.



I put synthetic (75/90) in the rear differential. Its around $9 a quart. It is what the service manual (03 Silverado) calls for. Regular (80/90) in the front. Synthetic should help you on the rear diff. if you want to stretch the service interval a little. Unless you spend a lot of time in 4WD, probably not worth it in the front.

If you tow frequently then its really a good idea to change rear diff. oil. It can get very hot. Under normal driving conditions however, you might never need to. The oil in my differentials was NASTY after ~85K.


----------



## Freakingstang

clearance said:


> But did you have the old ones from brand new, like off the lot? And, how do you think your 05 will be doing a few years from now? I have a '80 3/4 ton 4x4, I love them, ain't pretty, but it gets the job done, and when I open the hood, its pretty easy to see whats what. Those new trucks you couldn't even hide a cat under the hood, and good luck if you have to fix them. You say beat on, not in the bush on old logging roads, you would have left the guts all over the place, man are those things low, hate to say it, at least the newer Fords are a lot higher up.




got me there...Didn't own the older ones from new. A couple were beat up and wore out when I got them, and a couple where babied 'fore I got hold of 'em.

When I say beat on, it is a company truck with a utility bed that pulls 10-12K lb generators both on road and off road routinely. We set them up in remote locations and have to have 4x4 to get to the tops of some of the hills and some of the odd places cell towers and whatever other kinds of place need them. pulling an ATV trailer through a couple mud puddles is one thing, but pulling a 12,000 lb trailer up a hill, down a ravine and through tractor tracks is something else. Alot of times there are not roads, trails, or logging paths. It is make your own and don't let up or your done for. Another reason why I went through a couple sets of brakes (from towing). I'd buy one myself after "owning" this one for the last 2 1/2 years.

I know they sit low, frankly I hate it. Frame bottoms out all the time. I still like my old fords, that sat up a lot higher.

The company policy is oil change at 5K intervals and no synthetics. I know, it is retarded, but that is what they say. I drove that one from day one up until 6 months ago when I got a new truck and the new guy got mine. Just happens that the new guy is my brother. lol. And that kid just down right abuses stuff, bad.


-Steve


----------



## clearance

ropensaddle said:


> So were the old ones, ford kicks in the oldies.



The old trucks are all good, Fords good but ain't better than Chev, I would have left it at that, but they made lots of dog engines, Chevy engines are the standard for quality, and interchangability. Small blocks share almost all parts, you can even put a distributor from a small block Chevy into a big block Chevy. With Fords you pretty well have to know what month the part was made before you try stuff like that, cars too. 

And, the killer point, people change engines all the time, they almost always put Chevy smallblocks into them. Like '32 Fords, for example. Not to often you see Ford engines getting put in anything else, like why?


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> The old trucks are all good, Fords good but ain't better than Chev, I would have left it at that, but they made lots of dog engines, Chevy engines are the standard for quality, and interchangability. Small blocks share almost all parts, you can even put a distributor from a small block Chevy into a big block Chevy. With Fords you pretty well have to know what month the part was made before you try stuff like that, cars too.
> 
> And, the killer point, people change engines all the time, they almost always put Chevy smallblocks into them. Like '32 Fords, for example. Not to often you see Ford engines getting put in anything else, like why?


Yeah it is because chevy's are cheap. I can build two chevy's for one
ford but the ford I build will out last three chevy motors.
I used to be a chevy man but truth kept haunting me as I found 
out that fords of the old walked all over chevy.
The 80 chevy is a newer truck than I am referring to and I had 
one like you have, 80 3/4 ton four bolt main 350 turbo 400 with
a stall, was ok but would not hang with my 65 f250 390 torque monster.


----------



## spacemule

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it is because chevy's are cheap. I can build two chevy's for one
> ford but the ford I build will out last three chevy motors.



Now you're just full of crap. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

spacemule said:


> Now you're just full of crap. :greenchainsaw:



Oh really ever price the parts,now remember I usually
use performance parts on machines I build!
Check out how much a victor aluminum intake is for
289 ford vrs 350 chevy! 
Then comes msd ignition forged pistons & crank
brodix aluminum heads,bore lined and balanced.
Check some of these costs and then call it crap
I call it $, clearance brought up that hot rodders
use chevy engines in old fords and because they
were the best that is crap! They do it to cut cost
of building check it out it costs to build a quality
engine


----------



## ShoerFast

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it is because chevy's are cheap. I can build two chevy's for one
> ford but *the ford I build will out last three chevy motors.*
> I used to be a chevy man but truth kept haunting me as I found
> out that fords of the old walked all over chevy.
> The 80 chevy is a newer truck than I am referring to and I had
> one like you have, 80 3/4 ton four bolt main 350 turbo 400 with
> a stall, was ok but would not hang with my 65 f250 390 torque monster.




This is intresting! 

Could you explain this better? "_the ford I build will out last three chevy motors._"
If I may ask, what makes them last three times longer? 

Just for a little back ground about me, the next engine I will have on my hook and engine stand will be an early 70's 390 ,,,,, but I run a CSB 305 in my 73 14.000# gvw service van,,,,,, I run 16% grades at 11,000' MSL routinely.


----------



## ropensaddle

ShoerFast said:


> This is intresting!
> 
> Could you explain this better? "_the ford I build will out last three chevy motors._"
> If I may ask, what makes them last three times longer?
> 
> Just for a little back ground about me, the next engine I will have on my hook and engine stand will be an early 70's 390 ,,,,, but I run a CSB 305 in my 73 14.000# gvw service van,,,,,, I run 16% grades at 11,000' MSL routinely.



You bring up a good point, I am going off my experience and
admit it may be different for others! I have run with the best
both had to offer in the early days and fords held up longer
for me. The 302,chevy,the 348 chevy tripower and the 409
are good ones for chevy! The 390 you have on your stand
is a great choice where torque is a must and I am sure you
will enjoy it. It will cost more to build, the main problem with
early fords were their intakes, a good aluminum intake and
a little head work ,and good carborater or injection system
will unleash hidden potential. The 390 belongs to the group
of legendary FE engines such as 427,428cj $scj and are in
a league all their own for building horses! I know you wanted
more out of this post in explaining the 3 times as long but,
even though there are tricks, like porting the drain back holes
in the heads so oil flows better back to the engine and adding
oil coolers, they can be done on both! How many do these
tricks to make that engine humm?


----------



## spacemule

I wasn't talking about the price of parts, I was talking about the fords lasting 3 times chevys. 

Both make good motors. However, chevy performance parts are plentiful for a few reasons. They are plentiful because there was a need for them. Chevys are easy to build and reliable. Parts became cheaper because more people were building chevys than fords. 

About small block chevys being put into older fords, that's not really because chevy is inherently better. It's because early fords have a bolt pattern that matches the small block chevy, which is different from modern fords. Therefore, a small block chevy is a more direct drop into an older ford.


----------



## Freakingstang

spacemule said:


> About small block chevys being put into older fords, that's not really because chevy is inherently better. It's because early fords have a bolt pattern that matches the small block chevy, which is different from modern fords. Therefore, a small block chevy is a more direct drop into an older ford.



huh? I didn't relize henry was smuggling parts in the back door.....

bolt pattern on what is the same as the ford? must by why I see sbc and ford trannies together all the time. 

The sbc is a proven reliable motor and cheaper to build per horsepower than comparable brands. More people are familiar with them. That is why they are used in cross breed applications.


----------



## ropensaddle

Freakingstang said:


> huh? I didn't relize henry was smuggling parts in the back door.....
> 
> bolt pattern on what is the same as the ford? must by why I see sbc and ford trannies together all the time.
> 
> The sbc is a proven reliable motor and cheaper to build per horsepower than comparable brands. More people are familiar with them. That is why they are used in cross breed applications.



Don't see to many half breeds around here,but i was thinking
of putting a 351m in a 57 chevy pu if that counts


----------



## ropensaddle

spacemule said:


> I wasn't talking about the price of parts, I was talking about the fords lasting 3 times chevys.
> 
> Both make good motors. However, chevy performance parts are plentiful for a few reasons. They are plentiful because there was a need for them. Chevys are easy to build and reliable. Parts became cheaper because more people were building chevys than fords.
> 
> About small block chevys being put into older fords, that's not really because chevy is inherently better. It's because early fords have a bolt pattern that matches the small block chevy, which is different from modern fords. Therefore, a small block chevy is a more direct drop into an older ford.



They are plentiful because there was a need for them.

You nailed that one space:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShoerFast

It seems if a person were to drag race, it's a no brainer to build a Chevy or even a Mopar for that matter, but there are not a real lot of Fo Mo Co's on the track, or the big shows to race. 

Just an example, an idea I toy with. Getting a couple High-School auto shop classes involved in racing cars on Pinks. Get the Auto Instructor to drive the cars, the Debating team to do the negations and the gear heads something to get excited about. 

Just a simple question, keeping it cheep, how could you run anything but Chevy?


----------



## ropensaddle

ShoerFast said:


> It seems if a person were to drag race, it's a no brainer to build a Chevy or even a Mopar for that matter, but there are not a real lot of Fo Mo Co's on the track, or the big shows to race.
> 
> Just an example, an idea I toy with. Getting a couple High-School auto shop classes involved in racing cars on Pinks. Get the Auto Instructor to drive the cars, the Debating team to do the negations and the gear heads something to get excited about.
> 
> Just a simple question, keeping it cheep, how could you run anything but Chevy?


Yeah mostly cost per horsepower issue, Like who's going to
cough up 16,500 for a ford 427 race engine and stick 20,000 
more into supercharging it, just to get spotted at the
track. Heads up with the right gears nothing will touch it built
here, so it is not cause ford can't dominate!!!!!!!
The cobra dominated for many years and still would if
it was not for the restrictor plates.


----------



## Dok

Back to the original question- I'm a big Dodge fan but I drive a F250. Why? Dodge doesn't make a crew cab that fits me, their four doors are too small in the back, the mega cab is too big and requires a short bed. I have Huskies, Stihls, Poulans and Echos.  
Dok


----------



## kah68

My personal 'Car' is an 06 Chev, 2500 CC SB D/A. It's a nice truck, all my work trucks are Dodge/Cummins. My wood hauler/plow truck is a 93' W250.


----------



## Nuzzy

Dok said:


> Back to the original question- I'm a big Dodge fan but I drive a F250. Why? Dodge doesn't make a crew cab that fits me, their four doors are too small in the back, the mega cab is too big and requires a short bed. I have Huskies, Stihls, Poulans and Echos.
> Dok




Not my truck. But i foresee a Gen 3 longbed conversion megacab sometime in my future :chainsawguy: 



:biggrinbounce2: http://www.megacablongbed.com/ :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## AZLOGGER

This say's it all!!!


----------



## kah68

Too bad DC didn't offer the Mega Cab Long bed in 4500 series!


----------



## chowdozer

Nuzzy said:


> Not my truck. But i foresee a Gen 3 longbed conversion megacab sometime in my future :chainsawguy:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrinbounce2: http://www.megacablongbed.com/ :biggrinbounce2:



Is it me, or does the rear axle look too far back? If it is, it'd be a good puller but not such a good hauler. Definitely not for turning.


----------



## Nuzzy

chowdozer said:


> Is it me, or does the rear axle look too far back? If it is, it'd be a good puller but not such a good hauler. Definitely not for turning.





Well yeah, turning wouldn't be the sharpest ever  

But as for the axle, it's in the same relation to the bed as any of the reg/extended cab long bed duallies, so gooseneck/5th wheel applications would behave just like normal.


----------



## kah68

The longer wheelbase would allow you to move more weight to the front axle, and towing would be nicer as well at the expense of agility. The right thing to do would be to offer it in at least the 4500 series with a 45 degree wheel cut.


----------



## Stihl 041S

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah mostly cost per horsepower issue, Like who's going to
> cough up 16,500 for a ford 427 race engine and stick 20,000
> more into supercharging it, just to get spotted at the
> track. Heads up with the right gears nothing will touch it built
> here, so it is not cause ford can't dominate!!!!!!!
> The cobra dominated for many years and still would if
> it was not for the restrictor plates.



Cobras were great but Shelby went to Chevy first, he wanted their motor. A 

named Chevrolet did the motor work on Barney Oldfeilds number 999. At the 

Willow Springs Shelby GTG a few years ago, the fastest car around the track 

Shelby Dodge Omni he did for Dodge. He was an ammazing guy. Thats all the

Senseless info I have at the time.


----------



## SWI Don

Chevy's and Huskies and an Echo.

Truck is a 94 K2500 HD w/ Cummins 12V/NV4500.

Saws are 372xp, 346xp ne, & Echo CS3400.

Don


----------



## super3

Chevy Z71 and Stihl
This ones a Chevy also


----------



## raystreeservice

Well I have chev's and fords both and I have stihl's and husky's
My favorite is dependent on application. When I want to go fast I hop in my 91 ZR-1 vette, When I want to haul firewood I use my C-30, or my C-60. When I want to get fuel to equip. on a logging site I use my F-350. When I want to work on something I use my F-550 service truck.
There are good and bad in all of us. And there is good and bad in all trucks, cars, and saws.hone:


----------



## novaman64

1964 Chevy Nova and a Toyota truck, for saws, I have a Husky and a old Wright (Poulan)....



The father-in-law's got all Dodge trucks and runs about 5 different Homelite saws and jsut recently picked up a 455 Rancher...


----------



## ropensaddle

well my f250 left me stranded out of state for a week
and just got back, the egr cooler had failed for the second time
in under 50000 miles! I got so mad I traded in on a 3500
ram long bed 4+4 got the last 2007 dulley on the lot and saved a few$!
It is my first new dodge and if it turns out as everyone has said I will
be very happy with it. It is a pullin hoss the cummins towed a 26 foot
camper 70 mph never bogged or seemed to struggle I will get some pics
for you all soon it is white!


----------



## Dwayne Ferguson

I drive a Ford Falcon and cut with a husky.


----------



## 460magnumMOD

Well at least the was one other Dodge guy on here that I saw. have a 2005 dodge 3500 4dr. long bed dually with the cummins 5.9 H.O. 5 inch exhaust, edge juice with attitude programmer. About 450 hp and about 900lb.ft. of torque. And just ove 20 miles per gallon. I run Amsoil synthetic oil in it. The oil gets changed every 20,000 mile, filter every 5,000 miles (oil topped off at filter changes) and oil samples sent out at each filter change. Never any thermal or viscosity breakdown. The only reason for changing the oil is the oil gets too dirty. Too much soot suspended in it. synthetic oil just doesn't breakdown like normal petroleum oils. Their diff oil is also rated to be in the rearends of semis for 500,000 miles. That will be my next test. Samples for that will be every 50,000 miles. I only run stihl saws. Just my preferences.


----------



## dave76

Ahhhh got a 1990 GMC K2500 305 5 speed long bed, truck works great for everything, except for commuting were I run my 2001 2.2 Cavalier with 150,000. Gas is too expensive these days, Cav gets 30 average, truck gets 16.5 average. Wife has a new Cobalt SS. I've previously own a 79 Chevy C10 shotbed, 84 S10 Blazer 4X4 5 speed, 79 2 door Malibu that I put a 350 in, 84 Z28 5 speed that I put a 350 in, and 1991 Cavalier. 

My imports include a 87 Nissan Sentra that I dropped the trans out of, 88 Suzuki Samuari that I killed offroading, and brand new 99 Nissan Altima SE 5 speed.

My saws 55cc Craftsman, Old McCulloch Power Mac 6, Old Craftsman 2.0.


----------



## Ten_Bucks

The Megacab Longbed actually has a 2 foot shorter turning circle than a crewcab longbed Ford Superduty. Innovative Customs in Lehi, Utah also does the conversion and they did the research on it. I've driven a buddy's Megacab Longbed and I agree with that statement on the turning circle. The only time you notice the size of the truck is when parking. Anyways, back on topic. I currently drive a '07 Classic GMC 2500HD crewcab longbed 4x4 with the LBZ Duramax diesel. Just got it last week. It used to belong to my dad. To solve the problem of it being too low, I put a 6" suspension lift with 35" tires on it. It does what I want it to do now. I use Husky, Stihl, and Jonsered saws.

Scott


----------

